# No Foundation Frames



## dirtfarmer (Mar 10, 2010)

Great! The bees like foundationless too. Just cut along the top and move the comb back into the correct position. If you have to totally detach the top you might need to tie it in place with string until the bees glue it in. Put new foundationless frames between those that are drawn, alternate, every other one, and new ones will not have any problems. I love being foundationless. I'm very anxious to remove my few remaining foundation frames.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you can't get frames out you can always flip a box upside down and lift the box off. A little knife work and a few rubber bands should put them all in the frames. I woudl NOT space them further apart. If you want to mess with the spacing, then trim 1/16" off each side of the top bars and put them closer together.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesframewidth.htm


----------



## BearNBee (Feb 12, 2008)

The bees seem to have built almost between the frames. The comb is full of broad right now so I'll wait to cut and move (which I have never done before). 

I want to convert other hives to foundationless. What about placing foundationless frames every other one. After those are built out replace the foundation frames? In the well established hives, I thought I would cut out the comb slowly so there will always be a guide for the bees.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

in warm weather you can get away with every other in the boxes. In early spring I'd limit it to 1 or 2 in the middle of things. The girls never complain no matter what I do, but then again I don't speak their language. :banana:


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Bees will work open space be for it will work on foundation.



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

Mr. Bush, standard frames are 1-1/2"? And you want to get them to 1-1/4"? I'm asking because I don't keep langs and was curious, since I cut my tb's 1-1/4" with no trouble..


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Standard frames are 1 3/8" (35mm). I want 1 1/4" (32mm).


----------



## jt9610 (Apr 20, 2010)

BearNBee said:


> Should I space the frames farther apart, give wide strips of wax to follow or just don't pull apart unless necessary and take the loss that occurs?


Put each foundationless frame between two frames that are already drawn nice and straight. Lacking drawn frames, put each foundationless between two frames of foundation. The bees will prefer the foundationless, but the foundation will guide them and help keep it straight. Then when the foundationless is drawn, you can use it to guide yet more foundationless. Pretty soon you work the foundation out.


----------

